# Can acting classes help me wiht my SA?



## ShadowNyx (Sep 5, 2015)

I've been thinking of joining acting classes as everyone says it helps overcoming shyness, but I don't know if it really is effective. Has anyone tried acting classes before? Also, is there any other kind of activity that could help me develop my social life?

PS:Sorry for my bad english. My native language is portuguese.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Seems like a pretty good idea for people with SA.... It involves elements of interaction, and attention to social ques, along with the developing the ability to exhibit those social ques consciously, which are things someone with would find extremely useful.... Plus I imagine it would be good for ones confidence


----------



## Joe92 (Jul 27, 2015)

Probably depends on if you're open minded and how badly SA affects you.
Being forced/pushed to do things you're uncomfortable with could make your condition worse.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a feeling that the recent suicide of one of the world's best comedy actors says otherwise.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I took a drama class is highschool and it didn't help my SA at all. The thing is you're acting, you're not being yourself which is my problem.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

idk if it helps, but i would bet money that SA people are naturally the best actors.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know about acting classes,but I went to Toastmasters for public speaking for about 3 years,and I wouldn't say it helped me a great deal...


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

mentoes said:


> That was due to severe depression, not shyness.


Anxiety can be caused by depression, and vice versa (by my experience). Its a possibility. What im trying to convey dude is that acting doesn't make you master social situations.

Plus i heard that Notch, creator of minecraft, has billions in his pocket, but feels empty and feels like he has no friends, or something similar.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I am currently doing a Performing Arts GCSE and it's the best choice I have ever made - I say go for it. You'll be surprised how comfortable you can be on stage.


----------

